# why doesnt my kyocera c6725 let me download files from the web



## bluntc0ncussi0n (Aug 20, 2015)

for some reason when i try downloading files from the web browser on my phone, i get notification error msgs saying "download failed" or "download unsuccessful". i run android 4.4.2. can someone pls help


----------



## bluntc0ncussi0n (Aug 20, 2015)

is someone gonna help me out??


----------

